# Marine Aquariums > Seahorses & Pipefish >  Seahorses and Pipefish in the North Sea - 12 February ZSL Scientific Meeting

## Timo

Seahorses and Pipefish in the North Sea - 12 February ZSL Scientific Meeting




> I wanted to let the "Seahorses and Pipefish community" know about ZSL's (Zoological Society of London) forthcoming meeting on SEAHORSES AND PIPEFISH IN THE NORTH SEA which I thought may be of interest. This will be held on TUESDAY 12 FEBRUARY 2008.
> 
> The following talks will be presented:
> Mass occurrence of snake pipefish in the Northeast Atlantic: result of a change in climate? - Cindy J. G. van Damme, Wageningen IMARES, IJmuiden, The Netherlands;
> Snake pipefish as food for seabirds: famine or feast? - Professor Sarah Wanless, Centre for Ecology and Hydrology, Edinburgh, UK; and
> British seahorses; fact or fiction - Neil Garrick-Maidment, Executive Director, The Seahorse Trust, UK.
> 
> Scientific Meetings start at 6pm and close at 7.30pm. The talks are held in the ZSL Meeting Rooms (a map showing their location can be found at http://www.zsl.org/science/scientifi...ps,109,AR.html and some general directions to ZSL London Zoo can be found at http://www.zsl.org/zsl-london-zoo/vi...us,125,AR.html.
> 
> ...

----------

